# Avet Mag conversion?



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Drooling over the Avet 5.1 SX.Any1 know if there is a Mag conversion kit on the market for this gem of a reel?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I am not aware of a commercial kit but Bill H. could probably do a knobby conversion . He does them on other reels too .
I believe I am done fishing after this weekend . Water was 44deg looked perfect saw some bait life but no sight of any stripers . Will now get a chance to cast my Avet , I did a simple fixed magnet conversion , i will post some numbers when i test it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanxs connman-I think it'll cast ok with out the Mag kit.Just gonna have to get it spooled a couple of times,till I find that sweet spot.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i just was down at the new oceans east tackle shop and looked at that Avet SX. a very sweet looking reel. its all cast and so balanced that right out of the box it will sit and spin in free spool for 1 1/2 min. but, its a lever drag with a huge crank. non level wind and it looks about the size of a 5500 abu, silver and very nice looking. with some modifications this reel could possibly have something. any thoughts. these Avets seem to be popping up all over the place.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

This past fall a bunch of us got to throw the SX here in N.Fla. Earl Brinn had a mag installed and it was a sweet casting reel.We were throwing over water so distance is unknown. The only complaint was a few guys were bumping the bait clicker on either during the cast or retrieve.
The 2004 Avet SX has been improved so try and get the new model.
Avet has upgraded their styling for 2004 with an early release of an updated SX. The new reels are rounder, their sideplates are slightly rounded, like their big brother the EX. They've also upgraded the handle on the SX reels. Now they come with the torpedo style knob. This has been an added cost option since the reel's introduction.


----------

